# Stop Dog Eating from Pavement



## plymgary (Oct 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of any way I can train my 15 week old lab not to eat stuff from the floor when outside? He picks up everything and, if I try to get something from his mouth, he refuses to let go until I manage to wrestle his jaws open. There must be an easier way!!!!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

When you are walking along, keep an eye on him, especially his head, and an eye on what is likely to be of interest to him. As soon as he looks like he may start moving towards something just give a light jerk on the lead and at the same time a stern "No!". Try giving treats (food, toy, etc) for walkign nicely on the lead too. A dog pulling you along doesn't feel or look good so best to nip it in the bud as soon as possible.

Should sort it out in no time.


----------



## mich145 (Nov 18, 2008)

HELP
I have tried treats,stern voice pulling head up and i like you nothing works,she will eat anything.She also has started barking at other dogs and people,a nightmare as soon as we start to walk outside the door.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Chance is a bugger for this also - she will eat anything she sees on the street. When she is on the lead, it is easy to pull her away and advise. However, the real problem is when she is off the lead - Discardedsandwishes, bananana skins, even chewing gum!

She is a VERY gready dog and will eat for Britain. She is on a good quality feed and if anything she gets a slightly generous portion. If anyone has any ideas to stop her I'd love to hear it.....


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok here we go !!!! You have a 15 week old LAB puppy , they are nosey, inquisative,food orientated , bundles of mischief . If this wasnt what you were expecting then i sudgest you read up on them lol . Labs are easy to train as long as you are persistant and keep the rules the same so pup does'nt get confused . At 15 weeks he is'nt interested in you at all he wants to see , smell , eat everything that is'nt glued down , and even then he will have a go . You need to get him into a puppy class as soon as possible , for more than teaching basic comands he will need it to soscialise , so he does;nt bark at other dogs or people . Yanking his head up wont work at this point because he doesnt know what you want from him , take it slowly .

Start by only a small walk nothing more than a few hundred yards from the house , little and often works better than long walks , at his age you should not be walking him for too long anyway and watch how much jumping he does as growing bones can easily be damaged .
When you take him out be positve keep your voice soft and high he will respond to this as a positive , you want him to enjoy his walk not dred having his head pulled off . if he makes for something on the ground , stop bend down remove the offending object by having something to give him as a trade , a tip bit of food should do it , try to get his eye contact so he listens , he wont understand your words but will understand your tone of voice , if he becomes to distracted then cut the walk short and return home .
You can go out 5 times a day if needs be he will have the attention span of a gnat so thats why short walks are better to keep his concerntration .

You can also train in the house by have him walk past things on the floor to tempt him and tell him to leave as he passes , for each thing he leaves reward him . 
the best rule of thumb is to react to the good behaviour and ignor the bad , your pup will pick up training quickly they are smart dogs .
Training classes are a must though as far as getting him in contact with lots of other people and new surroundings , he is barkinnot out of agression but its just a reaction to seeing something new .
Dogs communicate by smell , sight , touch ,and hearing and its all new to them at such a young age , be patient Rome was'nt built in a day .


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

stop walking him on pavements and fetch him up to the moors:lol:


----------



## plymgary (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Andrea, that's all excellent advice 

He doesn't seem to stop so much on the pavements now as I just encourage him to keep walking. Relaxing time happens when we're in the park!



andrea 35 said:


> Ok here we go !!!! You have a 15 week old LAB puppy , they are nosey, inquisative,food orientated , bundles of mischief . If this wasnt what you were expecting then i sudgest you read up on them lol . Labs are easy to train as long as you are persistant and keep the rules the same so pup does'nt get confused . At 15 weeks he is'nt interested in you at all he wants to see , smell , eat everything that is'nt glued down , and even then he will have a go . You need to get him into a puppy class as soon as possible , for more than teaching basic comands he will need it to soscialise , so he does;nt bark at other dogs or people . Yanking his head up wont work at this point because he doesnt know what you want from him , take it slowly .
> 
> Start by only a small walk nothing more than a few hundred yards from the house , little and often works better than long walks , at his age you should not be walking him for too long anyway and watch how much jumping he does as growing bones can easily be damaged .
> When you take him out be positve keep your voice soft and high he will respond to this as a positive , you want him to enjoy his walk not dred having his head pulled off . if he makes for something on the ground , stop bend down remove the offending object by having something to give him as a trade , a tip bit of food should do it , try to get his eye contact so he listens , he wont understand your words but will understand your tone of voice , if he becomes to distracted then cut the walk short and return home .
> ...


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glad i could help , enjoy him .


----------

